# Forum > FPS > Overwatch Exploits|Hacks > Overwatch Chat >  When will Oahsys release no hp bar?

## DvASystems

Because I just released mine.


McCree Cheat - Humanized No HP Bar Required - Private on Vimeo

Plenty are using it right now whilst Oahsys refuses to release his.

----------


## TheLordJesusHimself

the question most people will ask is does it work long range,

theres a colour bot out which works fine, thats no hp bar

its just that its long range is non existant

how ever congratz on your release.

----------


## DvASystems

It's true, the major problem with long range is that the color will turn to orange but you just add another check if you know how to code :^)

----------


## TheLordJesusHimself

its the same problem with the colour red tho, theres so much of it in game it pics up other colours  :Smile: 

so does yours work with long range?

also i must say thanks for posting an actual in game footage  :Smile:  against AI. its better then seeing it just on training bots  :Smile:

----------


## DvASystems

Yes, long range worked. I played on Hollywood and it kept hitting the god damn red carpet and the orange car 1 mile away so I cut it until I had more time to fix/rework the color detector.
The video is forcibly showing close quarters because that's where it's easiest to "win" with.

----------


## xxfreezexx

And where exactly is the "no hp bar" part ? You are aiming on the bots manually before you pull the trigger, if this was a "no hp bar" hack it should snap on the target when you shoot around your it (fov), this video doesn't show anything, looks like the public korean pixelbot with smooth aimspeed.



lol

----------


## DvASystems

> And where exactly is the "no hp bar" part ? You are aiming on the bots manually before you pull the trigger, if this was a "no hp bar" it should snap on the target when you shoot around your target (fov).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


Well that's how the "no hp bar" Oahsys provides work. It's a triggerbot that detects the red outline, shoots and then snaps to the enemy hp bar.
You are free to code a better one (which already exists I think, but only hold onto the outline)

----------


## majoreuphoria

> Well that's how the "no hp bar" Oahsys provides work. It's a triggerbot that detects the red outline, shoots and then snaps to the enemy hp bar.
> You are free to code a better one (which already exists I think, but only hold onto the outline)


How can I get this hack? Can I contact you? Also congrats on the release

----------


## DvASystems

Thanks! Worked hard on it taking no resources or giving out any lagg maybe Taimou can come to me now.

----------


## xxfreezexx

> Well that's how the "no hp bar" Oahsys provides work. It's a triggerbot that detects the red outline, shoots and then snaps to the enemy hp bar.
> You are free to code a better one (which already exists I think, but only hold onto the outline)


How would you know how the "no hp bar" of Oahsys works? I doubt it, if I compare this video with the oahsys one their "no hp bar" version is about 90% more accurate, smooth and consistant. I also don't think they use a triggerbot to get the HP bars since it SNAPS on the target before hp bars are revealed so you don't even have to move your cursor on the target, just shoot with high fov and it connects.

----------


## DvASystems

> How would you know how the "no hp bar" of Oahsys works? I doubt it, if I compare this video with the oahsys one their "no hp bar" version is about 90% more accurate, smooth and consistant. I also don't think they use a triggerbot to get the HP bars.


Well we just have to wait until he actually releases it. I pretty much read this whole forum looking for answers and some users pointed to me on how it could possibly work.
That's where the idea comes from as in oahsys videos his aim never snaps until the HP bar shows but he still shoots people that come across his crosshair.
Obvious triggerbot usage.

----------


## foxybreak

how can i get it? İ can pay ^^

----------


## kempix

okay, so this is the code that is already here in the forum that detect the red outline. together with the hp bar aimbot... it useless in front of real game and really obvious coz u start hiting and the mouse will start moving to other players instead .... OAH didn't release the one they had just coz its not good and its the exactly same thing ... the other video they have with the mcree is injecting and not an AHK ... tho injecting is not working anymore...

----------


## DvASystems

> okay, so this is the code that is already here in the forum that detect the red outline. together with the hp bar aimbot... it useless in front of real game and really obvious coz u start hiting and the mouse will start moving to other players instead .... OAH didn't release the one they had just coz its not good and its the exactly same thing ... the other video they have with the mcree is injecting and not an AHK ... tho injecting is not working anymore...


Sounds great, when will you make it?

----------


## kempix

> Sounds great, when will you make it?


why would i make something that is already out there, just open both AHK in the same time. also am not a coder or programmer to even know how to make one. and all aimbot here that use AHK are not really that good, an avarage player will play better without the aim bot then with the aimbot... it only make it worse for an average or a good player.

----------


## DvASystems

> why would i make something that is already out there, just open both AHK in the same time. also am not a coder or programmer to even know how to make one. and all aimbot here that use AHK are not really that good, an avarage player will play better without the aim bot then with the aimbot... it only make it worse for an average or a good player.


Sounds legit.

----------


## jhack777

will you release that?

----------


## rheos

Good job. I still prefer my own node.js work, but ahk looks pretty nice over there

----------


## spoofjack

> Good job. I still prefer my own node.js work, but ahk looks pretty nice over there


Node JS Got hit long ago. Maybe not all of them but it got waxed.

----------


## rheos

This is not Node that has been hit dude. Otherwise, I would have been banned long ago.

----------


## DvASystems

> This is not Node that has been hit dude. Otherwise, I would have been banned long ago.


I agree. I heard some people are still using the Node to this day that havent been hit
Judging by the banwave I am starting to suspect they just decided to ban people that had been reported in a huge wave

----------


## rheos

> I agree. I heard some people are still using the Node to this day that havent been hit
> Judging by the banwave I am starting to suspect they just decided to ban people that had been reported in a huge wave


Regarding what happens, I think sending virtual inputs are pretty much detectable (reverse the logic and audit one player seems pretty easy to get it).
I developped my aim smooth, which looks like this one, and didn't get any ban, neither my friends to who I shared my code.

----------


## DvASystems

> Regarding what happens, I think sending virtual inputs are pretty much detectable (reverse the logic and audit one player seems pretty easy to get it).
> I developped my aim smooth, which looks like this one, and didn't get any ban, neither my friends to who I shared my code.


Good job, as for detection it depends really on Blizzard making their cheat more intrusive and getting certain rights to the system which I doubt would happen.
As far as I can tell, they might just hunt digital signatures instead from public executables.

----------


## yurodd

Nope I'm pretty sure oas snaps without hp. Why? Because I made one myself from ahk. It's not as accurate as oas hitting 90% of the shots. Mine only hits 70-80% but it does instantly snaps and shoot one shot. My major problem now is far range (should be easy to fix, use another colour detection) , red pixel is detected on walls and shit, and blockinput doesn't work so I had to bind my shoot button onto some other key. Since ow shoots with left click first before ahk can send a left click.

----------


## Hot12345

> Nope I'm pretty sure oas snaps without hp. Why? Because I made one myself from ahk. It's not as accurate as oas hitting 90% of the shots. Mine only hits 70-80% but it does instantly snaps and shoot one shot. My major problem now is far range (should be easy to fix, use another colour detection) , red pixel is detected on walls and shit, and blockinput doesn't work so I had to bind my shoot button onto some other key. Since ow shoots with left click first before ahk can send a left click.


Problem with collor dectection is that red also everwhere in the game, so it's shoot randomly in the game if you keep pressing in the game. There must be a way to bypass that only shoots on chart. otherway then redline.

----------


## Ariasu

Are you releasing this?

----------


## DvASystems

> Are you releasing this?


Released recently for my customers

----------


## lyan123

Bullshit. In he video was no aimbot used!

Pixeldetection *based on the redline* is not possible in a way that it's consistent and good. 

Here is how it could work:

Since you have a huge color-range you would have to be very tolerant (from orange to red), so you need some algorithm. For example: You could take the screenshot and read it in an array, you set for every pixel that is within the colorrange a 1 and otherwise a 0. Now you have in the array everything like hp-bar, red/orange border from enemy and so on. Now you determine which object is an enemy.

So if you did everything you still have 1 problem left that cannot be solved this way: The highest point is NOT ALWAYS THE HEAD! If you follow the redline border of enemy, for example basions weapo is above the head, or when zarya reloads her weapon is above head. when lucio presses E his hands are above the head. when 2 enemys stand together, the red line melts together... what i am trying to say is, there are tons of animations in overwatch, that destroy your "detection" for the head.

Detection based on hp bar is the best, and it's possible to tune it so it works on all distances and pretty good! Videos like this are just poor, you can clearly see that it is a legit play, and bad too.

----------


## Giommi

xD this kids here with leaked pixelbots
its so easy to make an memory aimbot
fix crash on readmemory (will show it for money  :Big Grin: )
and make a simple aimbot( there are over 20k tutorials in the web)

now u got something which isnt shit
peace out

----------


## lyan123

> xD this kids here with leaked pixelbots
> its so easy to make an memory aimbot
> fix crash on readmemory (will show it for money )
> and make a simple aimbot( there are over 20k tutorials in the web)
> 
> now u got something which isnt shit
> peace out


Funny, how are you going to sell knowledge that's public?!
memory - Target application crashes when using ReadProcessMemory - Reverse Engineering Stack Exchange

"All these kids" ... you are pathetic

----------


## Nept

> xD this kids here with leaked pixelbots
> its so easy to make an memory aimbot
> fix crash on readmemory (will show it for money )
> and make a simple aimbot( there are over 20k tutorials in the web)
> 
> now u got something which isnt shit
> peace out


NtQueryVirtualMemory and no more crash.
Custom compiled cheatengine to scan for player XYZ. In training map loading into game your Z is 1, go up the steps to the 2 robots Z is 2. Down the slope Z is -2. Are in "float". For those who want to want easier time to find address.
Anf yes many tuts online.

----------


## rheos

> Good job, as for detection it depends really on Blizzard making their cheat more intrusive and getting certain rights to the system which I doubt would happen.
> As far as I can tell, they might just hunt digital signatures instead from public executables.


I wonder if you can get banned by using Reshacker on AHK and then changing the extension, for example :

file.file ==> create a process named file.file and you changed the logo and other stuffed.
Better do an encryption of a compiled script ?

----------


## DvASystems

> I wonder if you can get banned by using Reshacker on AHK and then changing the extension, for example :
> 
> file.file ==> create a process named file.file and you changed the logo and other stuffed.
> Better do an encryption of a compiled script ?


For normal cheat makers it was very common to just pack their cheats with Enigma Protector after an update as it would encrypt the code I think?
It wont stop the code execution from being detected if VAC knew what to look for though.

Same case here, if Blizzard checks for digital signature of compiled programs then it's better to encrypt your code before compiling it to stay undetected. If they however check the mouse inputs then you aren't safe. However they would need a driver for that.

----------


## Spidy

to bad u dont accept paypal like oahsys or i would buy

----------


## Nept

Have a thought. 
Pixelscan an large area say 500x500
Found pixel, scan found position left and right say -10 and +10. 
Ex. found at 300 so 290 to 310
Found second pixel.
(First found + second found)/2
Move mouse to that position, center of 2 red pixels.. or use an image w/e.
Let me know how it worked.

----------


## Nerdrenx

Congratulation.
Mine works since early July tho.

----------


## DvASystems

> Congratulation.
> Mine works since early July tho.


Well done, Nerdrenx. Well done. HOWEVER!

----------


## st1ckas

dvasystems.online

----------


## haniya11

will stinkyjoint make this for us for free?
please GOD!!! yay

----------


## Lokiskye

Give us free version

----------


## Schirenia

Its not worth it to pay good money for a "no hp bar" ahk script. Just wait until someone releases an internal cheat.

----------


## DvASystems

> Its not worth it to pay good money for a "no hp bar" ahk script. Just wait until someone releases an internal cheat.


Already exists but they get hit by banwaves constantly

----------


## rkallos

> Already exists but they get hit by banwaves constantly


A lot of chinese will crying after read this lol

----------

